# Sex on the mind?



## anonymity1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Yesterday I posted what has happened in my marriage, ("so many emotions"), and I have a weird question.

Have any of you discovered your spouse having an affair, then you become more sexually interested (more than usual)?

We never had a bad sex life to begin with, and I've always been sexually interested.. so has he. But now, I find myself thinking about sex with him more often, and what I could do to please him and what he could do to me.

I thought I wouldn't want him to even look at me naked since I found this whole thing out, but it's like the complete opposite. I want to hear how beautiful, and sexy I am and how I turn him on and he wants me. Am I crazy? I feel like I'm slightly crazy for this. I'm still extremely hurt, upset, embarrassed, angry, etc. at him for what he did...


----------



## JustAnotherGuy (Jul 5, 2012)

It's perfectly normal. I suspect it's somehow related to proving your dominance/ownership. 

Despite the disgust I had for my now ex-wife following her multiple affairs, I continued to have sex with her and I concluded that this was my reasoning after some years away from her.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree completly with JAG. I think it is about re establishing your territory and getting confirmation that I am more attractive, better at it and so forth.

In my case I am sure it was about ownership.


----------



## anonymity1 (Jul 8, 2012)

It doesn't feel like I want to "own" him... I want him to dominate me. That's what is so weird.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

It's called 'hysterical bonding'  It's lots of fun while it lasts!


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Enjoy HB!


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Does it say different, if you have no interest in sex with them at all... and it wasn't a PA?


----------



## anonymity1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks! I thought I was insane. Doesn't seem like a response people would have after feeling betrayed. The mind plays the weirdest tricks.


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

Two words: Oral Sex


----------



## anonymity1 (Jul 8, 2012)

cantthinkstraight said:


> Two words: Oral Sex


Oral sex won't cut it. I want passion, dominance, sweat, etc. Reading up on this HB is rather interesting.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

HB? Maybe. Or perhaps it is like a victory dance? "Ha Ha, ha, OW! You thought you had him! But he is mine, all MINE I tell you!

"Now to really rub your nose in it,I will indulge with my man in acts of carnal congress that will make whatever YOU got up with him pale and wither up as nothing! Bwah hah hah hah hah!" kind of thing.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> HB? Maybe. Or perhaps it is like a victory dance? "Ha Ha, ha, OW! You thought you had him! But he is mine, all MINE I tell you!
> 
> "Now to really rub your nose in it,I will indulge with my man in acts of carnal congress that will make whatever YOU got up with him pale and wither up as nothing! Bwah hah hah hah hah!" kind of thing.


Totally. :rofl:


----------

